# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Future Florida Licensed Opticians...think before doing!!

## iaam008

*Just a heads up if you are thinking of going to a college to get your Florida Opticianry License or planning on getting a Florida Opticianry License. Remember, areas like Tampa, Ft. Myers, Miami, Davie; these schools are putting out 20+ graduates a year.  The job opportunities are few due to the influx of new graduates in the field each year.  The schools may tell you there is a shortage of Licensed Opticians in Florida.  Not so!! Do your research.  There is an over abundance of Licensed Opticians out there. With more graduates each year, this is a contributing factor that is reducing the hourly pay for our profession. People with many years of experience are looking for jobs.  Be aware of what is happening in this field before commiting time and money just to find out how hard it is to find employment now. In areas further from the schools, there may be less licensed opticians, however, there may be fewer businesses in those areas. If your are willing to relocate, all the power and success to you.*

----------


## migsopt

Was actually thinking of getting my FL license and moving down. Glad I read your post. I will stay put in NJ.

----------


## Judy Canty

You might want to check with the POF (www.pof.org) before you forego the sunshine.

----------


## migsopt

Hello Judy,
I have checked out their site and it is very informative. I have also heard the salaries in FL are quite a bit less than what they are in NJ. In todays job market maybe I will get my FL license if they allow me to while living in NJ and would only go down to FL with a good job offer. I actually lived in FL for almost 7 years.

----------


## Senorwes1

I know that around the FL Panhandle area, there is a slight shortage of Licensed Opticians.  A friend of mine has been working 6 days a week for over 6 months now and is loving all the overtime pay.  FL Licensed Opticians generally make anywhere from $22 to $35 an hour, depending on experience, need, etc.  As always, check the want ads for the area you are wanting to work in and see if there are a lot of job postings.  Money is the name of the game this day in time!  For those interested in getting into this field, *go where the money is*, whether it's in Florida, New Jersey, or North Carolina!!

----------


## iaam008

Senorwes1...What world are you in?....not to be argumentative, however, very few opticians are making what you stated in the Tampa, Orlando and other areas.  Yes, in the remote areas, I agree with you, however, that is not the norm.  I and others may not be in the position just to pack up, sell the house, and just relocate at a moments notice.  Be considerate for others who need jobs where they live.  The fact is, there are an abundance of licensed opticians now....

----------


## hcjilson

> Senorwes1...What world are you in?....not to be argumentative, however, very few opticians are making what you stated in the Tampa, Orlando and other areas.  Yes, in the remote areas, I agree with you, however, that is not the norm.  I and others may not be in the position just to pack up, sell the house, and just relocate at a moments notice.  Be considerate for others who need jobs where they live.  The fact is, there are an abundance of licensed opticians now....



The reason you go to a school is to become educated- it really has nothing to do with watering down the workforce. The adage "Cream always rises to the top" can be applied in this situation. The really competent opticians will continue to do well ...anywhere. To discourage anyone from seeking employment anywhere in order to protect existing jobs is a  flawed tactic. It is morally wrong, and contrary to law. The marketplace will level the playing field.

----------


## Judy Canty

Thank you Harry.  That's much more tactful than the response I was contemplating.

----------


## iaam008

I would like to thank you all for your input and opinions.
I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy 2009.

----------


## Senorwes1

iaam008:
Hey, sorry if I offended you but like I said, ALL of the FL Licensed Opticians that I know make between $22 and $35 an hour, most work for chains.  I'm sorry that some of you in FL are not making that and I don't expect everybody to just up and move.  My point was, for any NEW OPTICIANS just getting into this field, they should get licensed ASAP and go where the money is.  If someone had told me ten years ago that I could go to opticianry school for two years and make $20 to $35 an hour, I would have jumped on it.  Instead I went to college for 5 years, got a BA degree, worked as an Optician part time through college, and got into debt.  Then I got out of school and figured out that I should've just gone to Opticianry School and it would've saved me A LOT of time and money.  That's just my advise for those who want to take it.  
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!

----------


## iaam008

*senorwes1...Your valued input is always welcome.  Thank you.*

----------


## mangledmaille

i also live on the fla panhandle and most of the people i know make around $25 and there is a shortage here too.  I do not have my license yet but am on my way.  So we will see how things workout when i am done with my apprenticeship.

----------


## iaam008

mangledmaille....Thank you for the information.  Sure do appreciate it.

----------


## Ginster

> Was actually thinking of getting my FL license and moving down. Glad I read your post. I will stay put in NJ.


 
 Someone who lives in Hackensack, Well I'll Be,  I was born at Hackensack General Hospital, so where my siblings, we moved to Miami when I was two.  Now I live in Texas, My Sisters still live in Miami and one of them has been out of owrk for 6 months in her feild, the job market down there is really tuff, she's finishing up her degree in law and moving out here by us where the job marlet is still pretty good in the DFW area.
  I have a step brother who lives in Wayne N.J. on Packenack lake, when we were small our parents rented a home just across from the lake, alog cabin style home. It's still there.  Have you heard of Packinack lake?

Best regards, from a proud yankee in Texas, Ginny:)

----------


## CNG

The need for Licensed optician definetely has diminushed in most areas in Florida. The schools are there because the need was there. but the economic downturn has put many things on hold. Business cannot expand in this enviroment. Businesses can only survive by making use of their resources with what they have and hiring at this point in many places is not an option. All licensed professions including Opticians are better off than the ones that do not require a license but still are affected.  I am a manager and an Certified Ophthalmic Technician. ABO, NCLE and Licensed optician. My brother owns his optical store. I can only tell you that there are jobs but not in the same amount as they use to. 

I would tell you that if you are a recent grad to continue in school or apply for a job that gives you some experience although it may not be as rewarding as what a licensed optician generally makes. Good luck

CNG

----------


## iaam008

CNG...Very well said... I agree with you 110%.  I am a Florida Licensed Optician and the jobs at this time are few and far between when and if the stores are hiring.

Thank you and have a Happy New Year.  Continued success.

----------


## migsopt

> Someone who lives in Hackensack, Well I'll Be, I was born at Hackensack General Hospital, so where my siblings, we moved to Miami when I was two. Now I live in Texas, My Sisters still live in Miami and one of them has been out of owrk for 6 months in her feild, the job market down there is really tuff, she's finishing up her degree in law and moving out here by us where the job marlet is still pretty good in the DFW area.
> I have a step brother who lives in Wayne N.J. on Packenack lake, when we were small our parents rented a home just across from the lake, alog cabin style home. It's still there. Have you heard of Packinack lake?
> 
> Best regards, from a proud yankee in Texas, Ginny:)


Hello Ginster,
It's called Hackensack University Medical Center now and is a huge hospital now. They keep buying up the neighbors properties, knocking them down and adding on to the hospital.
I actually have a good friend who lives in the DFW area, he keeps telling me it's great down there. I really should visit.
I am very familiar with Wayne and that whole area also. It is a very nice area.
:cheers:

----------


## Serrata

> I know that around the FL Panhandle area, there is a slight shortage of Licensed Opticians. A friend of mine has been working 6 days a week for over 6 months now and is loving all the overtime pay. FL Licensed Opticians generally make anywhere from $22 to $35 an hour, depending on experience, need, etc. As always, check the want ads for the area you are wanting to work in and see if there are a lot of job postings. Money is the name of the game this day in time! For those interested in getting into this field, *go where the money is*, whether it's in Florida, New Jersey, or North Carolina!!


This rate of pay is not realistic in South Florida.

Anything in the low twenties would be considered high in hourly rate.

also, Jobs for licenses are scarce in the southern part of the state these days..  I fortunately, am working but know of many licenses that can't find a thing down here.

----------


## ldyflsh

I've been licensed in NY for 18 years. I moved to the Sarasota area almost a year ago. I'm working unlicensed at this time in a large MD practice. It was easier to find work unlicensed than licensed. I'm actually making more money unlicensed than I was licensed in NY. I will continue to hold my NY license, I worked for it, I'm keeping it. When things start to shake loose here, I'll consider getting my license in Florida. If you consider moving to Florida, understand that the licensing process here is VERY different. Before you can sit for your exams, (even if previously licensed) you have to take the NCLE...now mind you, you can't fit CL after taking the exam, but you have to have the NCLE to qualify to take the practical.

----------


## CNG

Florida board certified optician can and many do fit contact lenses. It is a strange law very lenient and many grey areas. We only hire licensed opticians and I am in an ophthalmology practice as an administrator. Get your licensed...you will have more job mobility around the state. Without it you are just one more of the bunch.

CNG

----------


## Johns

Hcjilson got it right!

I went to Hillsborough in Tampa.  I didn't go because they were promising high wages. In fact, wages were never mentioned.  

What was promised was that I would not graduate from the program unless I could pass the fla state board.  In fact, they said that once I graduated, I wouldn't really need to study for the test, as the knowledge would be so ingrained in me, that I would be able to recall it with no problem. They were right.  They also promised that they would teach practical optical principles that I would be able to put to use in the field.  Not a day goes by that I don't. 


The day I graduated from school, I moved back to Ohio.  I went back to Fla. to take the boards, where everyone in my class passed, (after a few heavy nights of partying;)).  I returned to Fla a few times each year to keep my CEUs up, but after awhile let my license lapse.  I never practiced one day in Fla, and I don't regret going to school there for one minute.

My class (1985?) started with 52 students, graduated 27, and I would venture to guess that about 9 of us stayed with it for more than 10 years. There are 5 of us that I know that are still plugging along. Sure they are graduating 20 at a time (a low number anyway, given the need), but you have to assume that the majority of them don't stay with it, and move on to something else.

I practice in Ohio, where the wages are said to be relatively low.  I know opticians here that are making much more per hour than some of their Fla. counterparts, but I don't attribute it to the state, or the number of opticians, I attribute it to the opticians!

Don't give up on Florida!  Give up on opticianry!  Become a dog sled repairman...I hear there's a shortage of them down there!:hammer:

----------


## Laurie

Hi Johns,

I didn't realize that you are one of our Alumni...how fabulous!

Thanks for your perspective (and thanks to Harry J. too!)

You were among the fortunate to have Dr. Ross as your professor.  He was an amazing educator and a great person.

You MUST come in and be a speaker for our students next time you are in the Tampa area.  I have no doubt you would inspire our students and it would be a great experience for them.

: )

Laurie

----------


## Johns

> You MUST come in and be a speaker for our students next time you are in the Tampa area.  I have no doubt you would inspire our students and it would be a great experience for them.
> 
> : )
> 
> Laurie


I'd love to!  It would be a great experience for me as well.  Just give me a date.

----------


## Laurie

Hi Johns,

Lets make this happen!

Any Mon - Thur, from now until May 1.

You and your wife can stay at my house!

: )

Laurie

----------


## Johns

> Hi Johns,
> 
> Lets make this happen!
> 
> Any Mon - Thur, from now until May 1.
> 
> You and your wife can stay at my house!
> 
> : )
> ...


When do you break for Spring?  April works good for us.  We've got relatives in Ocala, so we've got the lodging covered.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Hi Johns,
> 
> Lets make this happen!
> 
> Any Mon - Thur, from now until May 1.
> 
> You and your wife can stay at my house!
> 
> : )
> ...


Wow! Best offer??  For a VP of Fezz-Johns?  Thats the same offer I received from that cheap Vegas hotel Johns  recomended for VEW.  Three nights mid-week, minimum spending required.  Somehow I think I already paid them for it.



 :Rolleyes: :D :Rolleyes:

----------


## William Walker

On the off chance that someone's still looking at this thread for opinions about the pros/cons of pursuing opticianry in Florida:

Deciding to become a licensed optician in Florida will benefit you greatly if you become a great optician. This sounds redundant, and maybe a little infantile, but think about it seriously. If I have a spot open this year for a licensed optician (I do not hire non-licensed sales people), I am looking for the best person I can have to fill the job. 
If I have 2 people to pick from, or a thousand, I am looking for someone who has a great attention to detail, wants to learn and grow (whether you've been in the field for 40 years or less than 40 hours), works well with others, and has an intrinsic motivation to want to help our patients and put forth the best work they can. No where in my list of requirements does time on the job matter. If I have a go-getter straight out of getting their license, I'd much rather have them than an optician who thinks they know it all because they worked selling glasses in an optical for 25 years and feels entitled to their pay.
There was a quote on typical wages, and I can say that currently, all of the opticians I've known in the Fort Myers area (right around the schools) and in the Jacksonville area (5 hours away from the closest school) fit in that pay scale or above. 
I graduated from Hillsborough with degrees in Opticianry and Optical Management after being in the field (non-licensed) for app. 7 years. I was fortunate enough to have the best of both worlds in terms of learning, and I couldn't be more thankful for it.
One thing I have to respectfully disagree with is the comment of going where the money is. If the main impetus for your future career is money, do yourself and all of us here a favor and choose another career. I don't know of a single optician driving a Bentley! If you're the kind of person that has this need to be the best at whatever you do, you care about taking care of patients, and prioritize job satisfaction over $$$, you're the person I want to interview (and you will do well).

Normally my posts are well thought out before I begin to type, but it's about 2:30am, so if it seems a bit scatterbrained, I apologize.

William

P.S. - Hi Laurie! It's good to see you here!

----------


## Laurie

> Wow! Best offer?? For a VP of Fezz-Johns? Thats the same offer I received from that cheap Vegas hotel Johns recomended for VEW. Three nights mid-week, minimum spending required. Somehow I think I already paid them for it.


Hey Obxeyeguy, the difference, it is _my_ house! lol.

Hi Willilam, great to see you here too!

Johns, Early April would work...we have final exams the last week of April, and the students' brains are too overloaded to really appreciate your message during that time.

Of course, once we get the date, all 'boarders are welcome...Johns will buy the pizza!

: )

Laurie

----------


## Johns

Just after the UnExpo (March 27,28) should work. I'll check the dates with my wife and PM you.

----------


## CCGREEN

Maybe I just live in a sucky part of the panhandle, (Panama City). Just go look at the Medical license search page for Florida, look up Opticians listed in Bay County. Then look at the number of optical establishments to work at. There is a overwhelming abundance of Opticians.

Pushing close to 30 years in this area, being a damn good optician, being reliable and dependable and well liked by patients. Have worked with O.D.'s, M.D.'s big box stores and chains. More then willing to fill in for Opticians and managers who could not come in, driving two hours to get there, work a 12 hour shift and two hours home. I think I could call myself a, bust my *** optician. Point is, its not the time in the business but being good at what I chose to do and will retire doing it. 

I have yet to make $25 bucks an hour or more. Most I have ever squeezed out is maybe $22. Now maybe I'm selling my self short with employers or maybe I don't want to feel like I am taking advantage of anyone. 

If I'm doing something wrong here I wish someone would tell me what it is. In five years my house is mine so in todays market to pull up and move elsewhere is asinine to do. But damn, 25, 30, I even heard something about 35 bucks an hour. I want some of that! And nope, no commission or bonus's here. Is that how the money is made?

Thanks for any input

----------


## Johns

> I even heard something about 35 bucks an hour. I want some of that! And nope, no commission or bonus's here. Is that how the money is made?


Of course, at this stage in the game, you're not going to relocate, but wages (not just opticians') are like real estate.  

The house I occupy in Ohio would be worth 10X the amount if it were located on a beach in Fla, Ca, or Hawaii.  It's not, but I don't have to put up w/traffic, tourists, and whatnot.

You live in an area that is highly desirable to many people, including a ton of opticians.  Of course where there are more, the demand is less and the wage will be lower.

You'll often find that the less desirable areas pay more, but I think you already knew that.  Not long ago, someone posted about a job in Alaska visiting Eskimo villages, or Indian reservations somewhere.  They mentioned a figure that I think was in the six figure range.  That post brought a lot of responses from people that were curious about the job, especially the conditions and the wages.  If I remember correctly, the job was re-posted a number of times before it was filled.  

Some jobs (and wages) look good from afar, but far from good...

----------


## Refractingoptician.com

If the amount of money you make is the concern, then consider your restrictions ,then change the restrictions. 

Rate of pay X number of hours available to work = maximum dollars available to attain

(1) to make more money you must increase the rate of pay 
or
(2) increase the number of hours worked 
or 
(3) both of the above 

as an optician , rate of pay has it's averages in various localities, & the maximum hours is 24 and we know you can't work 24 hours constantly , therefore you are really constrained by a couple of other factors . Knowledge, delegation, organization and leverage. 

If you have learned how to run a business then you increase the rate of pay by having more locations & people working for you . You delegate and organize to create leverage which increases net pay . The best that you are is now better in more places . 

Learning to just be an optician is like being only the Lensometer in a lab . You know about optics , but you need the rest of the tools to do the real job . You need the edger and machine operators to pump volume numbers through in the same number of hours in order to increase the net pay . 

If money is the yardstick , then you have to be more than a lensometer . 

The strength of successful people who do drive Bentleys in this business is delegation, organization, leverage and the ability to replicate success or clone it into another location.

When most successful people give speeches , they forget to tell you  (and you never thought to ask )  about the power of leverage and replication of success. Now 

money earned = number of locations X rate of pay X number of billable hours or open hours

----------


## wabmorgan

> *Just a heads up if you are thinking of going to a college to get your Florida Opticianry License or planning on getting a Florida Opticianry License. Remember, areas like Tampa, Ft. Myers, Miami, Davie; these schools are putting out 20+ graduates a year. The job opportunities are few due to the influx of new graduates in the field each year. The schools may tell you there is a shortage of Licensed Opticians in Florida. Not so!! Do your research. There is an over abundance of Licensed Opticians out there. With more graduates each year, this is a contributing factor that is reducing the hourly pay for our profession. People with many years of experience are looking for jobs. Be aware of what is happening in this field before commiting time and money just to find out how hard it is to find employment now. In areas further from the schools, there may be less licensed opticians, however, there may be fewer businesses in those areas. If your are willing to relocate, all the power and success to you.*


I am GLAD to see someone realizes the that having too many Opticians is a bad thing. 

Last year in TN we had someone pursue a suit for declatory releif against the board of Opticans. It was his(their) positon that only an optican can do anything in reguards to selling/fitting glasses.

The board did rule in his favor but at the same time and I warned everyone that this would eventually lead to a larger number of Opticians in the retailing environments thusly reducing Opticians pay and their job security.

So far there has not been any further actions taken in reguards to the matter.... it seems to have simply fallen to the way side.

----------


## Johns

> I am GLAD to see someone realizes the that having too many Opticians is a bad thing.


No, having too many people that _think_ they are optician is a bad thing.

Opticians are like landscapers.  Around here, anyone that owns a lawnmower thinks they're a landscaper.  The same goes for PD sticks and frame benders.

----------


## wabmorgan

Well.... at least bad from the stand point of driving down wages in general. I've always said the better opticians will still succeed.

----------


## Laurie

...you will see that:

A) the majority of students we enroll at HCC (especially Internet students) are already in the optical field.

B) the opticianry programs supply approx. 10 percent of opticians in the field...there are far more apprentices sitting for state boards than AS Opticianry grads.

Lets talk about replacing apprenticeship with formal optical education instead of (what I perceive as) blaming the opticiany programs/colleges for flooding the market.

: )

Laurie

----------


## migsopt

I agree with Laurie that apprenticehip needs to be modified in FL. In NJ the apprentice program consist of 30+ credits in courses like Materials 1 & 2 lecture and lab, Dispensing 1 & 2 lecture and lab, Anatomy of the Eye, Contact lens 1 and principles of optics and 36 months of apprenticeship. In my humble opinion, there should be no such thing as apprenticeship without education.

----------


## CNG

1. It is illegal to operate and optical establishment without opticians. Corporate giants have not understood that. They are suppose to have opticians coverage at all times per store. Not scheduling an optician during the graveyard shifts in every store and allowing unlicensed individuals to do dispensing is illegal yet it is commonly done. Or better yet sharing a license optician that may work in one side of the mall in the flag ship who does provide supervision of the assistants that may work on the other side of the mall under a different store name ( hard to do long distance supervision dont you think) is illegal. Such large giant is really not our friend yet is the biggest employer of opticians. I personally think a pulling of ears for such bad behavior is due. Problem is catching them. No one wants to mess with them. Only time they straighten up is when the optical establishment inspector comes around. 

2. Optometry has not embraced having a licensed optician on staff because they feel it is a waste of money. Even when the OD owner is not there (even over seas) their assistants still can dispense eyewear. This is a loop hole that is disserving for our profession. If they do not close it then definetely opticianry should move forward with independent refraction.Yet we do not hear any whispers about legislation from our association. The only time we tend to expand scope or reaffirm our existance as a licensed profession is when they try to yank the licensed away from us. 

3. Ophthalmology has been slow but it is getting around to hiring licensed opticians. Our schools should have more of a presence at their conventions promoting their graduates and at the same time our profession. I can guarantee to the opticianry schools that if they put a booth they will definetely be a hit. Ophthalmology has been nearsighted with opticians. Opticians should be fitting their contact lenses, dispensing their eyewear and refracting for them. Show to them that their graduates can do it and they will hire. They tend to pay better and tend o not be so overzealous about delegation. 

4. Independent opticians are dying mainly because the market is becoming more challenging. Insurance participation is another key that our association should be reopening the case. Also we are a health profession yet we cannot hire Optometrists or own medical records. 

5. Opening an optical store is expensive regardless of who tell you that it can be done. To make money you have to do your own edging, be an expert in manufacturing, repair and a wiz in management. Your license is a start and your ability to sell is a plus but that is no guarantee unless you are excellent in lab work and not timid to practice to fullest extend of your allowable practice scope.

Good luck and if you are good you will surely succeed.

CNG

----------


## obxeyeguy

> 1. It is illegal to operate and optical establishment without opticians. Corporate giants have not understood that. They are suppose to have opticians coverage at all times per store. Not scheduling an optician during the graveyard shifts in every store and allowing unlicensed individuals to do dispensing is illegal yet it is commonly done. Or better yet sharing a license optician that may work in one side of the mall in the flag ship who does provide supervision of the assistants that may work on the other side of the mall under a different store name ( hard to do long distance supervision dont you think) is illegal. Such large giant is really not our friend yet is the biggest employer of opticians. I personally think a pulling of ears for such bad behavior is due. Problem is catching them. No one wants to mess with them. Only time they straighten up is when the optical establishment inspector comes around.


Come to NC, where the laws are similar, except the state makes the licensed optician the one responsible.  The optician is the only one the state can regulate, not the business, so if no ones on site, optician pays the fine, not the business.  

When I came here I had to register as the licensed optician, and was then responsible for the office in all open hours.  The state board of opticians can do nothing to a business, as it has no authority over them, only over the optician that they do regulate.  So this does in fact put a lot of opticians in a bad situation, job or the board?  Take your pick.

----------


## hcjilson

You also might want to check on how the state defines the word "dispense".In many states the act of handing someone a pair of glasses is permissible and not considered dispensing. The individual delivering the glasses may not interpret, fit, adapt, or modify the glasses (or contact lenses)in any way.The act of taking money for the glasses is also not considered dispensing. This is how the larger companies get around graveyard shifts.

----------


## CNG

Florida is pretty strick as to what is dispensing and the intend of the law is that each optical establishment that is licensed by the state has its own optician at all hours in which "opticianry" is practiced (duplication of Rx, PDs, seg height and adjustments) receiving the money or assisting with the selection of frames and lenses is not part of opticianry. Most opticals of these Giant opticals frankly do comply with the law but ignorance of the law by new managers or regionals vary and once in a while they make mistakes and have to be gently reminded of what the law is. 

One of the few laws & rules that have been beneficial to opticians is the inspection of optical establishments. These inspections remind these managers that there is a law and every time one of these inspections is done, the ones that stray from the norm of having an optician on staff at all hours in which opticianry is practiced seems to be reminded and efforts are made to comply but yet again they are only interested in the bottom line just like any business and sometimes the wink at the law slightly diminushing the quality of care and at the same time reducing the need for licensed opticians.

CNG

----------


## mjacob

I'm in TX now, and planning on moving back to FL ! I've my ABO/NCLE certifications and i've my AS degree from FL. I'd like to take the FL license exam. What are the requirements ? Need any tips from those who've taken it recently  :Help: . thanks

----------


## gmc

> I'm in TX now, and planning on moving back to FL ! I've my ABO/NCLE certifications and i've my AS degree from FL. I'd like to take the FL license exam. What are the requirements ? Need any tips from those who've taken it recently . thanks


Sounds like you're qualified. Here's a link to the Professional Opticians of Florida website with more info. I took the test about 18 years ago and it has changed lots. It's computerized now and includes testing on contacts that has never been on the exam before. I don't know anyone that has taken the new test.

http://www.pof.org/florida-licensure...rida-licensed/

----------


## mjacob

Thanks so much gmc. It's grt that it's computerized now. So, now there's testing on contacts too ? I think you've to study the FL laws but do i've to study the Optical section too ?

----------


## gmc

> Thanks so much gmc. It's grt that it's computerized now. So, now there's testing on contacts too ? I think you've to study the FL laws but do i've to study the Optical section too ?


You are no longer tested on Florida law, although you do have to sit through a class on it. I haven't yet talked to anyone who has taken the new test, so I'm not sure exactly what is on it.

Here's the latest from POF on the exam. 


http://www.pof.org/index.php/florida...icianry-board/

----------


## TOPTICIAN

I just moved to central Fl from central NJ last year. I was lucky enough to transfer with my optical consulting company of 11 years, but i still took a 5k salary cut, and i work in an affluent area. I cannot afford to live in this affluent area, so i drive 1-1.5 hours (30 miles)each way depending on traffic.  I've applied to other opticals and i've been offered $15 an hour from private O.D.'s to $22 an hour from larger retail companies. The larger retail companies are always looking for help to replace the employees that left being fed up with working nights, weekends, and some holidays.Hope this helps. Does anybody out there know of CE classes that do both FL and NJ credits at same time? I am keeping my NJ license and I hate travelling back just to take CE. Give me a shout out if anyone out there needs both NJ and FL CE. If I get enough people, I can arrange central Fl CE classes. Thanks.[QUOTE=iaam008;277395]

----------

